# Best excuse for missing college lectures



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 7, 2009)

So guys face it , many of us are in this situation when we bunk many lectures and now we have to face the trouble . One of my professor is fed up of me and he insists to see my parents . As you all know this is not possible so kindly suggest some good , new and creative excuses .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

Go strait forward. It is not cinemas to do gimmicks.  Go to your mother and accept the mistake. She will take care of rest of the things.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2009)

Agree with vamsi_krishna.

If you really want to try something adventurous, get a medical certificate spoofed from your family doctor & present it to the professor. This will only work if he hasn't seen you hanging in corridors while his lecture was underway. 

Still I feel you should accept your mistake. The worst thing to happen will be, you will have to face some music from your parents & finally the matter should settle down.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2009)

Just say, "Sorry Sir, I was in bed with your daughter.".

He will take care of the rest for you


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

^ come on gauthi... He is in a prob


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2009)

If its a real prob then just explain your parents about it and get their help sorting stuff out.
My friends bunk classes with their parents' help.
The idea is to not screw up by having to tell multiple lies for a simple hour off.


----------



## amitash (Oct 7, 2009)

go to your parents and say: 
"mom, dad, i have some bad news, i flunked my exams, im totally addicted to cigarettes, i booze every weekend, and i got a girlfriend pregnant"
Now your parents will be totally shocked, then you say: "actually all thats not true, i have a lil shortage of attendance and the prof wants to see you"

Saw this in a comic strip somewhere


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 7, 2009)

Ya but there is no way i can sort this with my parents , if they come to my college they will find out how many KT's i have . I am thinking of cutting of my hair and going bald so that i can tell him that someone close has expired , howz that .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


MetalheadGautham said:


> Just say, "Sorry Sir, I was in bed with your daughter.".
> 
> He will take care of the rest for you



And actually i know his daughter and she has a boyfriend too  , which her dad doesnt know !!! 
Things are very complicated . 
I have about 5 % attendance in 3 months !!! but have attended almost all of my practicals of that subject . ( for practicals in that subject we have another mam for our batch )

And to make things worst this is not the first time i had warnings from him . Some of my friends with worst cases have slipped away since those *******s somehow managed to get proxies !!

And now for the main problem , as my old mobo blew i had to build a new rig , i had some cash and got myself a fine rig except for the GPU for which my parents were going to give me some 8-9k but if they find out this sh#t then bye bye GPU , probably even bye bye PC


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

No.. that is not the way things work. Parents are like nature. If you are nice enough to them.. they will forgive all your mistakes. That is the heart of the parents. BTW, don't worry about your GPU. Just worry about getting yourself into college.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 7, 2009)

Talking with my parents is the last option . First tell me if there is a way i can make my professor believe in me .


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 7, 2009)

[The Simpsons Movie]

I have narrowed down your answers to 3 unthinkable options:

1) Chaat the prof
You know, sit in first bench, answer all questions, do the assignments, and yeah, attend college for the next one week, pleading that you'll not do this again. (ie. if you CAN attend college)

2)Cry like a little baby (either to parents or prof)
*sniff*..I'm in a bad state..*sniff*..I would sit in library whole day just to do his assignments..*sniff*..I didnt mean to.. *uhwaaaaa*

Chances are, you'll either gain sympathy and forgiveness, OR your PC might be held out of reach..your call 

3)Come Clean. Own up.
It was bound to happen someday. It happened today, instead of last week, next year or the day your started bunking. Just tell your parents why you did what you did. Simple. Atleast you want be running around trying to remember what lie you told to whom.

[/The Simpsons Movie]

There, take your weapon of choice. 

DISCLAIMER: the author of this post will not be held liable for the outcome of anybody who follows this post


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> [The Simpsons Movie]
> 
> 
> Just tell your parents why you did what you did. Simple. Atleast you want be running around trying to remember what lie you told to whom.



NO Freakin way !!! Cant tell them what i did when i bunked !!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> [The Simpsons Movie]
> 
> I have narrowed down your answers to 3 unthinkable options:
> 
> ...




Can i answer all questions ?? what do u think ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Just say, "Sorry Sir, I was in bed with your daughter.".
> 
> He will take care of the rest for you



I think this is the most best and innovative excuse......!!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Just say, "Sorry Sir, I was in bed with your daughter.".
> 
> He will take care of the rest for you



Ok i will try this and then get my ass burned by an ATI 4890 !!


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

^More likely to get burned by a 4870X2.

rohan, make up some things about what you were doing while bunking his lec. Good solid excuses. You have attended all the pracs, tell your parents that this prof is something you just can't bear and hence you dint attend his lec. The other madam can help maybe.

If that is not an option, well then, I'm sorry as I do not believe in supporting lies as they will only cause you more trouble and well, we would not actually be helping you.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 7, 2009)

try to "hire" some parents(good actors)...this works...my friend once escaped being thrown out of college...

Also i am in no way responsible for the outcome....use at your own risk.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

Disclaimers FTW in this thread,


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 7, 2009)

OK anyway i will update what happens tomorrow .


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2009)

Get emotional and say your girlfriend is pregnant and you need more chutti to reconcile with her and fuged up life. A caring professor will help you with some money too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 8, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Talking with my parents is the last option . First tell me if there is a way i can make my professor believe in me .


Trust me, it will save you a lot of time and hassle. Lies will be caught eventually. When I goofed up in my First year, I took my mom (dad would have screwed me to oblivion ) to the college. We were asked to fill some sort of undertaking form (useless as it is) and then small lecture followed. Next thing I know is showing my mom around the college and she was amazed by it's awesome campus. 

So you'll end up listening to a short preaching (or long) from both sides, but it's better than lying.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes dude, No matter what you do..

they don't hit you... they don't beat you... and

they will only tell it's not fare..

so face it.. just face it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah and don't repeat the stuff that you have already done. Attend 70% lecs and have fun in the 30% that you bunk.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

I use to bunk a lot when I was in first year. Like i bunked almost 35% of the classes and paid the fine of 500rs at the end of the year. But in Second years and this year I am attending almost all the classes. Although it feels bore.. at the end of the year it feels good.


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol... In 12th I used to bunk a bit. 75pc attendance was compulsory, so I was in my junior college, but playing on the ground.  But in all my grad years, I have had 95-99.9% attendance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 8, 2009)

Pretty nice guys you lot are.  

My attendance sucks too. But that's because I sit at home most of the time.  (was 40% last sem )

I am pretty sure your prof just doesnt have the time to really run after you. He will get tired soon, and not really bother about you. 

And I am not accountable for the outcome either, use at your own risk.   XD


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 8, 2009)

My attendance was 98% in school, now it's well. . . Let's not in down that road.  Anyway, the OP is definitely better off coming clean and telling his parents what happened. At the most they'll be upset with you for a week or something after which you'll be fine, that's better off than lying to 10 different people, forgetting what you told to whom, & then getting even more screwed in the end.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 10, 2009)

Got out of it by telling the truth but you would need some guts . Today i went to see the professor after a friend of mine in the same year tipped me with good ideas . Some funny things happened

Today 11am .....
knock knock 
SIR: whos there ....
ME: Sir its me , i want to have a word with you 
SIR: where are your parents 
ME: sir i have not yet told them regarding this
SIR: then dont enter my office without your parents , i am not taking your journal so that you well get a well deserved drop this year !!! (In engineering if our journals are not checked or submitted then we may get a year drop)
ME: sir i am extremely sorry about everything and i also lied to you
SIR: What lie ?
Me: that i was sick 
SIR: i know that it was a lie .  Let me check your attendence again( took out his register) Oh my god only 9 attended out of 46 
ME : 46 !! ( in my mind i was thinking when i had attended those nine , i remembered only 3, well someone must have gave proxies )
ME: Sir i know i have made a big mistake by not attending your lectures , this i realized recently when i started studying and could not understand a single topic .
I know i lost all those precious lectures but i want to compensate !!
SIR: what ?
ME: since i lost my lectures can you  teach me in your tutions , Atul told me you take privat classes , can i join it , i will pay your fees !!
SIR: the portion is almost completed but can you come on fridays and sundays 
ME : sure 
SIR: i take Rs4000 for a crash course from other students but since you are a BE student of our own college i will take only RS 3500 !!
ME: Ok sir i will pay and start as soon as possible
ME: Sir ; what about my journal .
SIR: Oh , keep it on my table under those files . Is it completed ?
ME : Ya but the diagrams of the 4th and 7th experiment ,i dont know if it is correct , also the graph of 2nd experiment is incomplete . ( Actually i could not find anyones file to copy them from since most of the students had submited their files )
SIR: Anyway keep your file there and make sure you complete it after i check it 
 ME: Sure sir 
SIR: come on friday at my  class at 5 , is it ok . and also bring your fees since its already late
By then i was allready leaving his office .

This is the professor who refuses to check anyones jounal if even the date column is incomplete !!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

Money power... Dunno which smiley to post alongside this!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 10, 2009)

Whosh! Good Escape


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 10, 2009)

cheeky bast*ard you 

Anyways, don't dig such a grave like this again


----------



## Stuge (Oct 10, 2009)

yup ! some good work there 

not make sure from next year/Sem  this doesn't happen again .

I never had attendance problem in college since mine was always more 85%


----------

